# Logitech owners club!



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

To all the Logitech lovers and owners this is our new hangout!/troubleshooting/software/help place! there are tons of knowledgable people here and lets focus on our Logitech products!

All you must do to be in is own at least 1 Logitech device!

I will keep the post updated with club members please post like so:

username/product1/product2/years owned

Ill start!


 1:Overclocking101/G15 KB/G9 Mouse/Attack3 joystick/Gaming Headset analog/3yrs
 2:Kursah/G15 v2 KB/G5 v2 Mouse/X-230 2.1 Speakers/3+ years
 3:blkhogan/MX518 mouse/Z313 2.1 speakers/G35 headset/2+
 4:Black Panther/Z-5500 5.1/S220 2.1/X140 2.0/2+ years
 5:Fourstaff/Z323/G11/ 3 months
 6:jmcslob/Logitech Speakers/EX100 wireless KB/M
 7:crazykenny/Logitech G500 Mice/Logitech G15 v2 Keyboard/Logitech X-530 5.1 speakerset
 8:burtram/Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse/Logitech Rumblepad 2/Logitech MX 310 



come on guys! any Logitech product owner qualifies! Join up!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2010)

I've used Logitech stuff for many, many years. At this point, I no longer use their headsets (see my headset thread for more info)...though I do hear the G35 is pretty damn good. But their KB and Mice have treated me very well and my X-230 speakers have been great for years.

Kursah/G15 v2 KB/G5 v2 Mouse/X-230 2.1 Speakers/3+ years


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 17, 2010)

When I go looking, the first name I look at is Logitech. The MX518 mouse is the only mouse that I use. On my 3rd one right now.

blkhogan/MX518 mouse/Z313 2.1 speakers/G35 headset/2+


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

nice guys keep them coming!, anyone that has problems with their Logi stuff go ahead and pot them and maybe we can help!


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in possession of the following Logitech products:

- Logitech G500 Mice
- Logitech G15 v2 Keyboard
- Logitech X-530 5.1 speakerset

And yeah, I love Logitech. You wont see me using any other gaming gear.


----------



## burtram (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to have more logitech stuff, but it's slowly been replaced by other stuff, though i still have:

Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse (my Lan keyboard/mouse)
Logitech Rumblepad 2 (which i use for everything i cant stand doing keyboard/mouse)
Logitech MX 310 (my Lan mouse)


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 17, 2010)

Black Panther/Z-5500 5.1/S220 2.1/X140 2.0/2+ years


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2010)

Fourstaff/Z323/G11/ 3 months


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have Various Logitech Speakers EX100 wireless KB/M
which means nothing to me compared to my Harmony Remote

I honestly can't say enough about my Harmony 
It works for my TV, XBOX, HTPC, Dish Network Boxes, Ceiling Fans, Window Air Conditioner...Well everything I need it for.

 Next to some slight Problems with Compatibility With Logitech Desktop and Win7 x64 everything is perfect Heck even the compatibility issue causes no harm and works perfectly if it wasn't for a warning I would have never even known the problem existed

Oh yeah it's flexible too! So when you sit on it, It conforms to the shape of your ass and doesn't break I've also stepped on it more that once..
and when you walk into the room It lights up so you know where it's at


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2010)

My logitech Gear:

Mouse: G7, G9,
K & M sets: MX3000, LX300
Keyboards: illuminated
Joysticks: Xtreme 3D Pro
Headsets: Precision Gaming Headset (Discontinued)
Speakers: Z-5500
Years Owned: 10years+

not too sure how to put it in post form...

*FreedomEclipse/G9/G7/MX3000/LX300/illuminated/Xtreme3D Pro/Precision Gaming Headset/Z-5500/10years+*


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 27, 2010)

Logitech Z5500, Logitech x530 and VX Nano mouse and G19 KB. 2+ Years.......... G27: 2 months only.  

mdsx1950/G19 KB/VX Nano Mouse/Z5500 & X530 Speakers/G27 Racing wheel/2yrs


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 27, 2010)

logitech G19 - G500 - G35 i love logitech stuff been using them for about 2 months but ive used logitech products for about 4 years.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 27, 2010)

Loosenut/G15 V2/ about 20 minutes


----------



## D007 (Apr 27, 2010)

When I go to buy a keyboard, mouse or headset, I go logitech, I have never had any sort of driver problem or functionality problem with logitech. They just know how to make a working product and make it well. I don't really even consider buying anything else. This new logitech illuminated keyboard I just got yesterday is so awesome.


----------



## human_error (Apr 27, 2010)

Here we go:

human_error/G7 mouse(carbon fibre edition)/G9 mouse/G11 KB/G15 KB v1 (original blue)/Z-5500 5.1 speakers/Harmony one remote control/wingman force 3D joystick/10 years+

I  my logitech products, and am tempted to get a g19 at the moment (happy to hear from people who have used it to see what it is like).

**edit**

I think that's all of them, no more ninja editing stuff into the list, i promise


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 27, 2010)

My very first Logitech device was a Hand Scanner back in 1991..I think


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 27, 2010)

Logitech MX Revolution Mouse, owned for 3 years


----------



## epicfail (Apr 27, 2010)

g5(on my desk dead R.I.P)
g500(last friday)
g15 v2(1 year)
logitech usb headset(4 years) for school
logitech speakers( never use them but i have them and they work there ancient)

EpicFail/G5 mouse/G500 mouse/G15v2/usb headset/Harmony one remote control/old ass speakers/5+


----------



## anonemus (May 17, 2010)

Logitech Basic Keyboard
Logitech Media Keyboard 600
Logitech Clearchat Stereo Headset
Logitech MX518

anonemus/Media 600/ClearChat/MX518/3yrs+


----------



## codyjansen (May 17, 2010)

codyjansen/MX518/basic analog headset/3+ years


i want to get the G330/G500/G13/G19


----------



## assaulter_99 (May 18, 2010)

So here we go, G500/a month or so, X540/a year, basic media KB/a year. Dunno if that qualifies, but I've got a small logitech carry bag for my g500, when I take it on the move!


----------



## va4leo (May 18, 2010)

Ill go from the left hand side of my table across. 

G7 mouse/Z5500 Speakers/Sphere MP Webcam/G13 Gamepad/G15 Keyboard/G9 Mouse/G9x Spare Mouse/4years


----------



## GSquadron (May 18, 2010)

EX100 Mouse + Keyboard cordless set
1.5 years owned
Add me!


----------



## mlee49 (May 18, 2010)

Tons of people use Logitech!  

I personally have a G5 mouse from 4 years ago.  A G11 from about 6 months ago and a Harmony One remote.

mlee49/G5/G11/Harmony One/4yrs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 18, 2010)

Tigger/G15 v2 kb/G9 mouse/1yr+

Love em


----------



## overclocking101 (May 18, 2010)

ok guys I kinda fell of the ball with this for a while but I'll update the 1st post today.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

Mussels/MX510, MX518, MX600, G5, G7, G500/MX3200, Dinovo Edge/Z-5500D, X-540, 3x logitech USB headsets/Harmony 525 universal remote


thats the main ones i use, dont feel like listing the spares


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 31, 2010)

hey overclocking101..  update the 1st post lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2010)

Logitech x-530's only running 2.1 tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2010)

still no update lol


----------



## mauriek (Jul 4, 2010)

Logitech: Mx revolution Mouse, Cordless TrackBall,


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> still no update lol



Lol 



> Last edited by overclocking101; Apr 18, 2010


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lol



3months ago - im still not on the list, Ive probably got more Logitech hardware in here then anyone else. their K&M sets are simply the best.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 3months ago - im still not on the list, Ive probably got more Logitech hardware in here then anyone else. their K&M sets are simply the best.



I was the 11th person to post on this thread and looks like you have posted right on top of me. And my name aint there either.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 15, 2010)

AlienIsGOD / G15 Keyboard / G5 Laser Mouse / X540 5.1 SS 6 pc Speaker System / Logitech Headset / Logitech Dual Analog Gamepad


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 15, 2010)

I own a set of their X540s (or x530s not sure which as the speakers are round and not angular) as well as a headset for chatting (which I have somewhere around here) and that is it, or wait a regular ergo keyboard.


----------



## Mandown (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol I can see this being a race of who has more.

Mandown/G15 keyboard/G5 Laser Mouse/(2x) X-240 speakers/Z-5300e Surround/K320 Wireless keyboard/LX-7 Mouse/MX400 Mouse

g15/g5/z-5300e/ and lx-7 are 3+ years rest are 1+ years


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

let see i got

X-530 5.1 speakers and Extreme 3D joystick 

Sorry im a big sucker for steelseries


----------



## Glazierman (Jul 16, 2010)

*G-13*

G-13 pad can't play without it


----------



## mikejustis (Jul 16, 2010)

*z-5500 control pod??*

Hi all, I have a chance to pick up a the Z-5500 cheap but the set is missing the control pod.  How easy is this to replace?  Where would I do this and how much are we talking about? Here is some info I am told might be needed.The pod that shipped with this system is PID: R020. The model of the system is M/N: S-0115A.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

G500 here


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 16, 2010)

Man I only noticed this now.
Right where do I begin
G5 mouse/ G35 headset/ G15 keyboard ( the original blue led board)/ Speaker System Z523


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2010)

mikejustis said:


> Hi all, I have a chance to pick up a the Z-5500 cheap but the set is missing the control pod.  How easy is this to replace?  Where would I do this and how much are we talking about? Here is some info I am told might be needed.The pod that shipped with this system is PID: R020. The model of the system is M/N: S-0115A.  Thanks for your help.


 
the only way to get a replacement is from logitech themselves and they will ask questions. best thing to do is be upfront & honest with them n see if their willing to send out a new control box for a small price.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

mikejustis said:


> Hi all, I have a chance to pick up a the Z-5500 cheap but the set is missing the control pod.  How easy is this to replace?  Where would I do this and how much are we talking about? Here is some info I am told might be needed.The pod that shipped with this system is PID: R020. The model of the system is M/N: S-0115A.  Thanks for your help.



its almost impossible. despite what some people may say, logitech do not play nice about replacing them - without the original proof of purchase they wont replace it, and they dont sell them directly.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 17, 2010)

Crusader/G7 Mouse (3 years'ish)/x530 5.1 Speakers (2 years)/Z5500 5.1 Digital Speakers (1 year)/G500 Mouse (5 months)

And a G19 when I get around to getting one, my Saitek Cyborg has started to fail me.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 23, 2010)

m1dg3t / G11 / G9 / 2 x Wingman rumblepad's / between 1 - 5yrs


----------



## xu^ (Jul 28, 2010)

Logitech Z10 2.0 Speakers , love them , better sound than any of my old 5.1s ive had , had these about 3 yrs now.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 30, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> To all the Logitech lovers and owners this is our new hangout!/troubleshooting/software/help place! there are tons of knowledgable people here and lets focus on our Logitech products!
> 
> All you must do to be in is own at least 1 Logitech device!
> 
> ...


Joined and wheres my name bud


----------



## afw (Aug 11, 2010)

Keyboard --> G15 
Mouse --> G9


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2010)

Mouse: Logitech G500
Keyboard: Logitech Ultra-X
Speakers: Logitech Z-2300


----------



## DaveK (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the LX710 set, the keyboard is nice but I spilled beer on the mouse 

It replaced my G7, which was my favorite mouse ever but randomly went faulty. Shame they don't sell it any more as they don't really have good wireless mice. I hope to get a G500 soon to replace this tiny Staples laptop mouse.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 7, 2010)

Got the G9x today almost have the whole G series



And my modded G5


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 7, 2010)

same, here got a beautiful LX710 kit


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 7, 2010)

jasper1605/g110 ala warranty upgrade/6ish months.

Logitech hands down has the best customer support I've ever seen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont think overclocking101 has the time to be updating this thread anymore...


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 12, 2010)

Bo$$/LX710 deskset/X-530 5.1 system/1


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Formula350/Logitech Z-560 4.1/7 years 

And I'll use them till they die too! *knocks on wood*


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Formula350/Logitech Z-560 4.1/7 years
> 
> And I'll use them till they die too! *knocks on wood*



i will use mine till the letters rub off


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> i will use mine till the letters rub off



lol My LEDs (2) around the volume control dial are dead in mine, how's THAT for usage


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

my headphone jack is chipped, but i have never used it, hows that for usage  
and i meant every single key, other wise this 6 month old keyboard woulda been in the bin ages ago


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> my headphone jack is chipped, but i have never used it, hows that for usage
> and i meant every single key, other wise this 6 month old keyboard woulda been in the bin ages ago



How do you _chip_ a headphone jack  lol

I don't know what it is about some keyboard OEMs (I sincerely doubt Logi manufactures their own, but contracts the design out like a PSU company to someone like Forton-Source [FSP]), but I've noticed the keys on MANY people's relatively new keyboards. Be it on a laptop or one for a desktop  I've NEVER had that happen and I've only ever bought cheap keyboards, save for this Toshiba laptop, and this laptop I use *constantly*! My $7-12 "GE Windows Multimedia" keyboards are perfect as well


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> How do you chip a headphone jack lol



the outer ring of it, which holds it together


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2010)

Just sold my trusty ol' G9 - got a G500 coming unfortunately I placed the order a bit late - shoulda orderd one earlier this week. G500 should be here on monday or tuesday.

but until then I have at my disposal a saitek PM42 Cycborg gaming mouse - which i totally loathe due to how complicated it is to set up with saiteks software.

I would have bought my much loved G7 out for a bit of air but let my dad borrow it for use with his laptop, and he has miss placed it docking charger and all, so im really pissed off about that. wont be gaming much over the weekend anyway so having the saitek maxed out at 3200DPI will be fine for windows & internet when im on


----------



## Driftking (Nov 23, 2010)

Driftking/Logitech G15 V2/Some Logitech Webcam xD/G15: 1Year | Webcam: about 5 yrs


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

I got a marble mouse from them and speakers!!!! I love my mouse and speakers.

mouse--->7 years for first one (still works) 4 years for other two (still workin good!)

speakers--->close to 4 years, still sounds good.


----------



## Altered (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the following Logitech products:

- Logitech G9 Mice
- Logitech G11 Keyboard
- Logitech Digital Precision PC Gaming Headset
- Logitech S-120 Analog 2.0 Speakers
- Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick

Probably not the greatest but what you get for the $ is a good trade off.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

My speakers are 5.1s... forget the model though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

Brandonwh64/Mx518 ASUS Edition


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 23, 2010)

my 2 cents: G-13


----------



## Melvis (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a new Logitech 600 Webcam, it seems pretty cool.


----------



## wolf (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd love to join, I've been a proud owner of logitech products for many years now.

at the moment (displaced from home base) I can only use two Logitech products, a G5 mouse and a Dinovo Mini Keyboard, love them both to bits.

have onwed the G15 gen 1 and 2, loved them both too, especially gen 1, and I adore Logitech speakers.

bout time we had a club!


----------



## krappo (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the following......
Wave keyboard and mouse combo
x-540 5.1 speakers


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the G15 v1 keyboard and Z5500 speakers.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> My very first Logitech device was a Hand Scanner back in 1991..I think



True!!!! I had one... Those days!


I have Logitech stuff, not because i love them, but because 1) not many other brands are sold here (couldn't find Steelseries mechanical keyboard in stock in this country!), and 2) Logitech are good products, although could be sturdier*. Their flight/joysticks die soon. Now I have a Thrustmaster and it is like army build.

Anyways, as of today I use:

Errixx / analogue 5.1 Speakers "productname connect and forget" / Performance MX mouse / G19 keyboard / laptop MX mouse / Illuminated keyboard (both for 2nd pc)

PD: sturdier, yes. I just remember that I still keep very old MS kb and mice (and they still work), but no old Logi stuff. Sorry for saying that in this 'club' but, as Groucho Marx said, I wouldn't want to be member of a club that accepts someone like me, lol


----------



## qshahid (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys jus gimme ur opinions...
I bought this g500 mouse 4 months back from a shop. I heard a lot of gr8 things abt it.But now particularly i am a sniper in cs and i get a lot of -ve accel and its very heavy for my hands.I use a cloth mousepad and don wanna waste xtra bucks for a new mousepad wich wud gimme same problem. The dealer gives me a years warranty, so its been four months .Is it possible that i can get replacement of the g500 for the g400. I have the receipt from where i bought the mouse.
my dpi res are 400,800,1000


----------



## mtosev (Aug 15, 2011)

I also want to join

Logitech RX1000
Logitech UltraX Premium
Logitech S-220


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2011)

Love Logitech

Logitech Webcam C500
Logitech M505 Mouse
Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Have owned a MX1000 for about 5 years. It finally quit 

Thinking of buying the Logitech diNovo Mini Black 63 for my new HTPC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2011)

Unsure of the model numbers but in our home, 1 keyboard and 3 mice currently being used, all logitech they are the cheap ones not G9's/G15's or anything like that. Should i count my spare wireless?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2011)

Ohh I have a ton! About 4 wireless keyboards, 2 sets of speakers, 3 mice(two of the same lol) A webcam, and a few random trinkets!

When I'm not in a car I will edit this post to add em :3


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 15, 2011)

I have only two
Logitech Formula Force EX and Logitech RumblePad 2.
Wheel is new, Rubme has about 2 yrs and still works well


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

Support is again superb!
My G19 keyboard went fubar after 6 months, some keys stopped working on and off. (sweat?, i don't know)
I called them and they told me to just exchange it at the shop, showing my invoice.
Shop called them to doublecheck, and gave me a new one


----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in...

Logitech G15, Logitech G500 and Logitech G5 (for laptop  )

Love their products, Logitech FTW... Also only purchase Logitech keyboards and mice at work.


----------



## Easo (Aug 19, 2011)

Logitech X-530 2 years
Logitech Z323 for, mmm, almost year.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2011)

Logitech x540 speakers. I paid £40 and they are good value for that price. Used to have a G15 keyboard keys where mushy didn't like it sold it for a mechanical.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

just bought a g700


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just bought a g700



Can you smell that????

It smells like win


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can you smell that????
> 
> It smells like win



hope so. i've seen reports online of some of them sucking in wireless mode, seems like a batch issue. hopefully its all good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hope so. i've seen reports online of some of them sucking in wireless mode, seems like a batch issue. hopefully its all good.



that was in the early days when the G700 just appeared on the market. Logitech denied there was a problem at first. then more and more people with the same problem started popping up and they took quite a beasting.

a firmware update should have fixed the problem by now. If not then mayve Logitech are just more incompetant then they look.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

i found a thread on their forums with maybe 50 people with the issue, but then again at least 5 posted saying they didnt - with the odds of people only going there if they had issues, thats pretty good overall.


i want to pair it with my dinovo edge for my cordless gaming, to replace the (flawed) first gen G7 i had.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish i still had my G7.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wish i still had my G7.



i sold mine for $30. rev 1 doesnt work on black surfaces, and guess what color all my mousepads are.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine was a Rev.2 i think. I got it 2 or 3years before they discontinued the G7 series alltogether. I think the Rev.3 was the one that looked like it was sculpted out of carbon. 

I gave mine to my dad to let him borrow for his laptop and the asshole went ahead and lost it.

I Spent more then 2years using that mouse and i came top 5 in so many games with it. it was my trophy mouse. I was gonna clean it up, put it on a small plinth and place it in a glass cabinet for the rest of time along with my other most valued items.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

i had the green/silver one. twas great if you opened and closed the logitech software... but as soon as it idled again, the firmware 'patches' dropped off, and it went to shit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i had the green/silver one. twas great if you opened and closed the logitech software... but as soon as it idled again, the firmware 'patches' dropped off, and it went to shit.



in that case mine was a rev.1 too  I never had much problems with it execpt for some occasional problems switching from my desktop DPI profile to my gaming one.

I had no idea what rev my g7 was as the sticker with all the details had pretty much been completely worn off.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> in that case mine was a rev.1 too  I never had much problems with it execpt for some occasional problems switching from my desktop DPI profile to my gaming one.
> 
> I had no idea what rev my g7 was as the sticker with all the details had pretty much been completely worn off.



green/silver was R1, black/sparkleh was R2.

i dont think there was any more.


i just want a cordless mouse again, and the corded backup sounds great. it might not even end up as my primary mouse, maybe just LAN events with the dinovo or something.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 6, 2011)

H82LUZ73/Wireless mouse keyboard model#mk700-mk710/Momo (Black)Force Feedback Wheel/about 8 months for the mk700-710/Momo get this 7- 8 years and never had a problem.

Have another keyboard that i never use as it is wired.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

to G700 owners: i got a cheap ass retractable micro USB cable off ebay for $4 shipped, and it works perfectly to recharge the mouse while using it. data DOES work, so its a far better alternative to the extremely stiff 'play and charge' cable it comes with.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a logitech marathon mouse (M705) although i was dissapointed with the laser placement at first, i have since gotten used to it. But now air bubbles have formed under the grip, really annoying as they rest right under where my thumb lies.

I also have an Anywhere mouse MX for my laptop which i absolutely adore and a K100 keyboard

silkstone/m705/Anywhere Mouse MX/K100/6mo

(i've had many logitech products before these and prolly been using logitech at least 12 years)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

Forgot to add that i also have a Logitech M305 for my laptop


----------



## xaira (Sep 6, 2011)

xaira/EX110/X-540/3-4 years

love logitech


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

Added the following Logis to my setup:

G700 Mouse
G35 Headset (review here)
and Logitech Ultimate Ears 350vi

anyone else get new Logis since this thread???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> anyone else get new Logis since this thread???



I replaced my G500 with another one if that counts.


----------



## erixx (Mar 27, 2013)

Not getting nothing because of a thread!

Love my G940 but cable managment is horrendous. And the FF engine starts making noise just because it stays plugged in.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

How loud is the noise???


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2013)

i hope i dont necro but i found only recently that thread

GreiverBlade/Logitech G15 keyboard/8 yrs (yup the original one!)/Logitech X530 5.1 speaker/2 yrs/Logitech G600 MMO gaming mouse/5 month/Logitech G330 headset/2 yrs/Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard for iPad/1 yrs(used on a nexus 7 obviously xD)/Logitech Pure-Fi Express 4.0 portable speaker/3 yrs

uhhh logical in the end ... im swiss ... tho my main rig keyboard is a Razer Lycosa and the mouse alongside the G15 is a Mad Catz R.A.T. 7


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2013)

My list off the top of me head, I will update this weekend.

G500s mouse
Mx300 mouse
z340 speakers
Internet Navigator keyboard
4x m100 mice
Wingman Extreme joystick
G35 headset



Also maybe a mod can allow someone else to have control of thread also the keep the op updated. Just a suggestion.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2013)

i still have ... mmhhh wait a sec till i find my camera ... i need to take a picture ... promise me you wont laugh ...









also i have a Scanman 256 (256 grey level hand scanner) somewhere ...


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the 
G11
G15 First gen..(still used daily)
G5
G7
G9X
And I'm looking at a new G19 next week if nothing else turns my crank


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2013)

I just picked up a set of x-530 speakers for the low low price of $15. Couldn't pass em up and they sound really good.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 14, 2013)

My x530s are making wierd


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 14, 2013)

My logitech Rumblepad 2's motors seemed to have failed , oh well, i only use it on racing games. I use Logitech F510 for everything else (except FPS and RTS)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> My x530s are making wierd



I can't believe how good they sound. I figured I use them until I find something else since my other speakers died on me the other day and I was using a old set of Cambridge Soundworks 2.1's. I think I am going to run these for awhile.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can't believe how good they sound. I figured I use them until I find something else since my other speakers died on me the other day and I was using a old set of Cambridge Soundworks 2.1's. I think I am going to run these for awhile.



they're what i'd call good entry level PC speakers. quality isnt the greatest, but they're consistent.

average in every way, i guess?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can't believe how good they sound. I figured I use them until I find something else since my other speakers died on me the other day and I was using a old set of Cambridge Soundworks 2.1's. I think I am going to run these for awhile.



No. Mine won't keep a level volume and they sound like they are straining a lot on and off thru songs.. I'll make a vid soon to demonstrate. It's very annoying and has rendered them unusable for music.

The volume goes up and down randomly thru songs and the bass strains


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 14, 2013)

I've also turned all eq and dsp and any other sound processing and still does it.

Not my soundcard because it does this on onboard Realtek and a creative audigy 2 zx.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I've also turned all eq and dsp and any other sound processing and still does it.
> 
> Not my soundcard because it does this on onboard Realtek and a creative audigy 2 zx.



try it with something else like a phone or MP3 player. could be some fucktarded software.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2013)

My stuff:

G500 (2011, on sale at Newegg for $52)
G400 (2013, purchased before discontinuation for $22)
G15 V2 (2009)
EX100 keyboard/mouse/speaker kit (misplaced somewhere, it sucked anyway)
RumblePad 2
Had a few Trackmen, eventually lost the ball bearings cleaning them so I threw them out.
A bunch of other miscellaneous OEM keyboards/mice e.g. Dell branded before they became half-inch thick junk.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> try it with something else like a phone or MP3 player. could be some fucktarded software.



Did that as well same thing  even different apps, software,etc...


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 14, 2013)

Might replace them tho been wanting new ones


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

weird i have a X530 and it sounds awesome on my Crosshair IV Formula, where i am they are 80chf i cant complain about the quality build: its way above other kit at that pricerange... the sub is gorgeous and the hp are nice and the dual driver give a clear and smooth sound (once i tweak it a bit witht the X-FI ROG control pannel its golden!)

and i found back some other i forgot i had ... Logitech M705 Marathon mouse wich i cant find the reciever (woohoo nearly 2.5yrs before battery runs out, used daily tho) and a standard ambidextrous mouse that i cant find the name on it   but logitech indeed...


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 14, 2013)

I have:

Logitech K310 (washable keyboard  )
Logitech H600 (wireless headset)
Logitech M705 (wireless mouse)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2013)

amused by all the x-530 love. i had them and the x-540, and they sound so low end compared to the z-5500's.


glad that people enjoy for what they are (budget speakers)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

they are maybe budget but their quality is good if not better than other in the price range, i use them daily and for musique or games and no complain at all ... but if you compare to a z-5500.. then you are out of your mind  its not comparable.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 14, 2013)

Huh? Didn't know there was a Logitech Club here as well, seems there's a club for just about everything here. Anyway, I have a few Logitech stuff...
Logitech Z-640 (in storage)
Logitech Z-5500 (main rig)
Logitech G9 (2nd rig)
Logitech G15 (reserve KB since I've gone mech)
Logitech MoMo Steering wheel
Logitech Wingman Force 3D


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 6, 2013)

Just added a G500 to my Logis


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 13, 2014)

and I've also added a K740 keyboard and a G105 keyboard and an M185 laptop mouse. 

I'm now up to: G700,G500,G105,K740,M185,LX3,LX3,TrackMan marble,Trackman marble,Marble Mouse,X530,G35,UE350Vi,UE350Vm,H390 for my Logis. WOW!


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I own a logitech g300 Gaming mouse.
amazing piece of kit on a bargain.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i hope i dont necro but i found only recently that thread
> 
> GreiverBlade/Logitech G15 keyboard/8 yrs (yup the original one!)/Logitech X530 5.1 speaker/2 yrs/Logitech G600 MMO gaming mouse/5 month/Logitech G330 headset/2 yrs/Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard for iPad/1 yrs(used on a nexus 7 obviously xD)/Logitech Pure-Fi Express 4.0 portable speaker/3 yrs
> 
> uhhh logical in the end ... im swiss ... tho my main rig keyboard is a Gigabyte Aivia K8100V2 and the mouse alongside the G15 is the M705 Marathon



adding that i switched the G600 for a G602

     

more than 2month now (roughly and still not dead  )


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 14, 2014)

G700 owners! What's your battery stats?

Mine:
G700 battery update: 
Report rate 1000 = 17 hours constant use
Report rate 500 = 46 hours constant use

Not too bad.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a G700 run 250Report for normal use, I would say i get 3-5 days of use.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2014)

2-3 days, not sure what settings.


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2014)

id like to know the future of LCD Panel. Otherwise, I dont care a flying fak about Logitech


----------



## SamirD (Aug 26, 2018)

Bump because Logitech trackballs rule--I have 5 of them, and all going strong for better part of 15 years now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2018)

erixx said:


> id like to know the future of LCD Panel. Otherwise, I dont care a flying fak about Logitech




One might say the use of LCD panels with/in keyboards declined quite heavily since you made this post. I guess all the hype surrounding it died and it dropped out of fashion


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Count me in.
psyko12:
Owned a G430 awesome headphones for it's price (owned it for 3 years and sold it)
Now I have a G633 Artemis Spectrum (Was looking for the 933 wireless version but it did not reach my country and buying it overseas would cost more that what it's srp is.) 2 years with me. 

I also have a G502 Proteus Core (non - rgb, got it when it first came out. replaced my Naga 2014). Been pretty solid til now.
I also got the G602 from a friend. (Bought it cause he needed financial help and seeing it was a good wireless mouse too altho it's sorta old school doesn't have usb charging capability, but the endurance for the battery is monstrous, never gave me problems gaming on endurance mode.)

Now I'm thinking of getting my self one of those new g9 or g7 wireless mouse if commander approves


----------



## cornemuse (Aug 26, 2018)

SamirD said:


> Bump because Logitech trackballs rule--I have 5 of them, and all going strong for better part of 15 years now.



5 for me too! 1st 2 (PS2) finally just wore out.

-c-


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2018)

rtwjunkie/Logitech G610 Orion Mechanical kB (cherry MX Brown switches)/1 year

Recently ditched my 5 year love affair with G500 mouse for one that is much better and more comfortable.  Won’t mention the brand and name.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> rtwjunkie/Logitech G610 Orion Mechanical kB (cherry MX Brown switches)/1 year
> 
> Recently ditched my 5 year love affair with G500 mouse for one that is much better and more comfortable.  Won’t mention the brand and name.



Dirty razer scum


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 2, 2018)

A friend gave me his old MX Revolution, a 10 years old monster of a cordless mouse. It wasn't in mint condition, the "free wheel" was failing to change to click position, the left button was doubleclicking and later today it finally broke, and it had a lot of dirt inside.
After some love, figuring out how the wheel works, and stealing a click mechanism from a normal Genius mouse, it's working like new.
I love it.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 2, 2018)

Guess I qualify.

Main Home Office System
Speakers: Logitech Z623
Mouse: T620
Touchpad: T650
Keyboard: G710

Bedroom System
Mouse/keyboard combo: MX5500 Revolution
Speakers: Z323

Spare Room System
Mouse: M510


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Guess I qualify.
> 
> Main Home Office System
> Speakers: Logitech Z623
> ...




Oi! Do you have a loicense for all those loigitechs? lol

since my last post I've gotten a couple K400s, 3-4 cheap wireless mice, and a logitech bluetooth adapter. It's nify since it adds bluetooth to any speaker. has both RCA and AUX jacks as well. Got it to add bluetooth to the HEOS soundbar. The BCM bluetooth adapter that's recommended by DENON to use in place of the go pack for the HEOS1 only works in the HEOS1 and audio don't stream. So this is the only way to add bluetooth to the Homecinema soundbar that's the non HS2 (HS2 has bluetooth built in, the regular one doesn't). Just set the HC SB to aux in and you got bluetooth. Easier than getting a new soundbar lol.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've got a Z623, a G29 wheel w/ shifter which I love and an extreme 3D pro


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Still got my old and faithful G5. It's a bit dirty and scratched up after the last maintenance and re-skinning.
Though, the age is finally getting to it. On occasions it starts to skip beats on the sensor, or lose the X-axis for a few seconds.
Anyway, it's the best $3 I've ever spent   
I'm planning on upgrading to something newer and probably not wired, like a G603 or G602 Wireless.





I used to have a G5 and G15 combo, but I gave it to my brother some time ago, so no pics unfortunately...
There's also a bunch of other Logitech stuff in my office, including cheap modded wireless solar KB (disconnected solar and replaced 2032 cell w/ LiPo coin cell and dedicated charger), but that's ghetto trash mostly used for testing PCs and AIOs.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm still trying not to give up on my G9x, but I also have a Spectrum 502 waiting anxiously for a chance to prove itself. My sounds are provided by an X 530 I picked up at walmart 10-ish years ago on clearance for about $60.

edit: heheh if I really wanted to replace my G9x, Newegg has as steal for one at only $458!!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm still trying not to give up on my G9x, but I also have a Spectrum 502 waiting anxiously for a chance to prove itself. My sounds are provided by an X 530 I picked up at walmart 10-ish years ago on clearance for about $60.
> 
> edit: heheh if I really wanted to replace my G9x, Newegg has as steal for one at only $458!!



G700/s are going for a lot on amazon last I checked. Glad I got a 700 and 2 s es.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi guys, I had no idea that this club exists  
I have the following Logitech devices:
Mouse: Logitech G703 Wireless
Keyboard:Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum
Headset: Logitech G533 7.1 Wireless
Webcam: Logitech C920 HD Pro
Speakers: Logitech Z906 5.1

I am really pleased with all of them, I have to say that the G533 headset is not the most comfortable one...I can't keep it on for more than 3 hours as my years hurt afterwards but everything else is perfect


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 2, 2018)

Y-SG13 from ????
Y-SR34 from 2004 (ish)
and a Scanman 32


----------



## tvamos (Sep 2, 2018)

G502 spectrum, 
G633 spectrum, 
G910 spectrum, 
G29 wheel, 
K400 wireless kb

I had MX518 before, passed it on in family. Wanted to buy logitech speakers too, but I see no point in doing so as I am pleased with old dell 5.1 that I use as 2.1


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> G700/s are going for a lot on amazon last I checked. Glad I got a 700 and 2 s es.


I've not ever really enjoyed using a wireless for gaming. It's not horrible for stuff like PoE or Skyrim, but for FPS, I'd bury the thing in a wall within an hour. I use a wireless for work stuff, but losing connection or lagging while gaming just isn't my cup of tea


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2018)

Using a Logitech Trackman myself


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I've not ever really enjoyed using a wireless for gaming. It's not horrible for stuff like PoE or Skyrim, but for FPS, I'd bury the thing in a wall within an hour. I use a wireless for work stuff, but losing connection or lagging while gaming just isn't my cup of tea


It does both wired and wireless. That's why I like it. And the wired acts as play-n-charge too.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 2, 2018)

My weapons of choice


----------



## SamirD (Sep 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Using a Logitech Trackman myself
> 
> View attachment 106247


That's a beauty that lasts the test of time.  Logitech came out with a newer version in the last year or so--did anyone try that one?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm using logitech G502
And still have 2 logitech G103
And M170 for mobile


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 4, 2019)

Almost forgot about our little club here... 

Back in september I finally gave up on my G5 for home use and moved it to my office. It's still working fine and looks amazing, but the laser sensor started to do funky  things. I've re-checked all internals, USB cable, passive components, power circuitry, and it seems to be OK but occasionally (especially during active FPS gaming) I'd have sensor glitches, where it would lose positive x-axis for a second or two, or start jittering every once in awhile. 

Got a new wireless G603 back in September. So far I'm very happy with it, and I'm still on nearly full charge of 2xAA batteries that came with it. Logitech did not lie - it can do 1+year on a pair of batteries.




Ahhzz said:


> I've not ever really enjoyed using a wireless for gaming. It's not horrible for stuff like PoE or Skyrim, but for FPS, I'd bury the thing in a wall within an hour. I use a wireless for work stuff, but losing connection or lagging while gaming just isn't my cup of tea


It's actually pretty good nowadays. There are, however, few very important things to remember:
1) Make sure that your wireless receiver is not blocked by anything (e.g. don't install it on a rear I/O panel)
2) If you have no other choice - use some sort of USB extender.

My G603 had one in the box, but it's not very good. I really liked the ones bundled w/ A4Tech Bloody wireless mice, cause it's vertical (like WiFi dongle dock/stand).
Another cool feature I miss in Bloody devices is the ability to tweak RX/TX power of the internal Nordic wireless transceiver. Older Logitech mice had the same chip inside, newer ones have a custom BT/RF IC which is newer and much more efficient, but they've never enabled that feature in software.

The only thing that you'll miss in any new gaming mouse, is that satisfying click of old Omron switches and, of course, heavy/durable plastic.
That was the first thing that caught my attention when I plugged in G603: with batteries it's exactly the same weight as G5, but for the first few weeks it feels like you are clicking on an empty egg shell, cause there is nothing under the top cover. Switches are much softer than the old ones with thick tactile plate, but they aren't as smooth and actually produce more noise due to all of that empty space. I'm thinking about replacing those with some better/quieter switches as soon as my warranty expires and maybe add some sort of padding or filler on the inside. 

But overall - it's pretty good. So far not a single desync or disconnect, and the performance is exactly the same as a wired mouse. I'm normally running 2000-2400cpi 1000Hz in FPS games, and switch it to "green" mode for normal use(3000cpi 125Hz). Perfectly smooth, no lag, no jitter. 

I've actually started to like wireless mice when I had a boxful of broken A4Tech Bloody mice. Those were almost as good as Logitech, but only after you do some initial setup and tweaking (i really miss the ability to adjust RX/TX power in software).


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 4, 2019)

27MaD / Logitech Z50 / 1-2 Years.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 5, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Almost forgot about our little club here...
> 
> Back in september I finally gave up on my G5 for home use and moved it to my office. It's still working fine and looks amazing, but the laser sensor started to do funky  things. I've re-checked all internals, USB cable, passive components, power circuitry, and it seems to be OK but occasionally (especially during active FPS gaming) I'd have sensor glitches, where it would lose positive x-axis for a second or two, or start jittering every once in awhile.
> 
> ...



I was tempted to order one of those today, but the lack of free wheel scrolling nudged me in the other direction so I got a G502 Hero. I still have my G700s, but the LMB has started to play up, despite opening the omicron switch and manually repairing it back to it's proper 'clickiness', it still registers double clicks when it shouldn't


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I was tempted to order one of those today, but the lack of free wheel scrolling nudged me in the other direction so I got a G502 Hero. I still have my G700s, but the LMB has started to play up, despite opening the omicron switch and manually repairing it back to it's proper 'clickiness', it still registers double clicks when it shouldn't


Still in warranty? If not maybe you can replace the switch only


----------



## silkstone (Jan 5, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Still in warranty? If not maybe you can replace the switch only



No, out by 6 months or so. I can replace the switch, but it's a time consuming process. I will repair it, but I need a mouse to use in the meantime.


----------



## Readlight (Jan 5, 2019)

Logitech web cam haw old no good software.
There wireless mouse + keyboard is overpriced like premium brand.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 4, 2019)

Got an used G203, loving it.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm using a Logitech MX Anywhere 2 Laser wireless (desktop) and Logitech M330 wireless (laptop).


Headset: Logitech G533


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2019)

G703, G903 and powerplay pad here now.
This club doesnt get much attention, it should.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2019)

typing this reply on a 2004 Logitech Access keyboard ( Y-SR 34 ).
Its so old there is no Euro key    (ansi input needed for that) and its still working perfectly


----------



## Valantar (Aug 4, 2019)

Didn't know about this gem of a thread - definitely belong here myself! It's been a while since I've used a Logitech keyboard actively (typing this on a Lenovo Thinkpad compact USB keyboard with trackpoint), but I have a couple of spare Logitech keyboards as well as a decent collection of currently-in-use mice.




From left to right: T650 Touchpad, M330 silent (HTPC), M720 Triathlon (laptop), MX700 wireless, G602 wireless (main desktop). Also have another G602 at work. Didn't check the names of the keyboards before putting them back in storage. I recently found the MX700 in a box at my parents' house, haven't used it since ... 2008 or something? Moved on to an MX1000 laser, a decision I kind of regret. It's in rather terrible shape due to 18-year-old me deciding that painting it red would be a good idea. I stripped the paint, but apparently I had sanded it down before painting, unfortunately. I've also come to remember how terrible its battery life it has, despite being a very heavy mouse with two AA batteries (haven't weighed it, but it's noticeably heavier than the G602). The charging cradle is definitely a necessity - but it also needs to be close to the mousepad due to rather terrible range. Oh well. I'll likely get an MX518 at some point in the future - nothing matches the ergonomics of these mice.


----------



## SamirD (Aug 4, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> 5 for me too! 1st 2 (PS2) finally just wore out.
> 
> -c-


Great minds think alike!  How did you wear it out?!?


Durvelle27 said:


> Using a Logitech Trackman myself
> 
> View attachment 106247


Gem of a pointing device.   Glad you've got one too!


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 4, 2019)

Update:

Gave my G502 to a friend as a holiday gift 2018.
Still have my G602 working strong as ever (GF is using it)
G633 is also with GF

Added to the family
G933 and G903 both gotten from last years Black Friday sale.
both have that removable magnetic micro usb / adapter  for charging

Now thinking of getting power play mat but the price here is ridiculous (Philippines). Maybe wait for another Black Friday sale.

EDIT: Forgot to mention a C922 web cam too for my game streams.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2019)

SamirD said:


> Great minds think alike!  How did you wear it out?!?
> Gem of a pointing device.   Glad you've got one too!


By far it's one of the best mice i've ever used 

I could never go back to a standard mouse


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm happy with g403 wireless,but thinking about g502 lightspeed.Mainly for the wheel and battery life.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 4, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm happy with g403 wireless,but thinking about g502 lightspeed.Mainly for the wheel and battery life.



I love the infinity wheel!


----------



## SamirD (Aug 4, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> By far it's one of the best mice i've ever used
> 
> I could never go back to a standard mouse


I switched a few decades ago when my shoulder was starting to hurt after 4-5hrs of using a mouse.  I bought it because it was the cheapest trackball available at walmart at $18--now I wish I would have bought 20 of them.

Over the years I've been able to get a few here and there for a deal, but otherwise these are hard to come by.  My wife switched to the m570 after seeing mine and would actually use it on her thigh when standing up, and her coworkers have the same and do the same too.  I didn't like the m570 as much as the original after using it for a few hours.  Elicom seems to have a nice design too, but I only have one in left hand vs right.  Someday I'll add to the collection and pick up the newer version of the bluetooth logitech one too. 

Speaking of logitech--I find all sorts of deals on logitech stuff in the CDW outlet using this search:





						Search Results
					






					www.cdw.com
				




Outlet stuff is typically open-box returns, but a lot of times is bnib clearance or returns.  And the prices drop each week until they reach about 70-90% discount and are then pulled from the outlet to put on a liquidation pallet.  If you watch something for a few weeks, you can get it for a song.  They actually had some webcams in there a few weeks ago that came down to <$25, and these were $100 any other place you looked.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 4, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> I love the infinity wheel!


the wheel on g403 is shieeet
it has only one dpi button which sucks
battery life is good enough but still requires frequent charging

for fast fps games it's impeccable as far as size,shape,precision and speed go.but games like division that require even more precision I'd like something else,g502 fits that profile perfectly.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

Watching this tread from now, as a owner of:

G29 & G15 wheels
several Gxx mouses
several keyboards (mostly soft ones, don't like mechanical)
camera
etc.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Watching this tread from now, as a owner of:
> 
> G29 & G15 wheels
> several Gxx mouses
> ...


I've moved on from my G9x to a G502, and liking it so far, but miss my customized skin for the G9x


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I've moved on from my G9x to a G502, and liking it so far, but miss my customized skin for the G9x


Maybe this would help: https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/

Many people there make mods, using some 3D printing cases also.


----------



## cornemuse (Jan 31, 2021)

SamirD said:


> Great minds think alike!  How did you wear it out?!?
> Gem of a pointing device.   Glad you've got one too!


Forgot about this thread!

First two = ps2's
Switch went out right side, I'm a lefty. also, case/body seemed to be warped, I tried removing where marble touched the case, If I sneezed too hard the marble fell out!
Second one left switch, I replaced it with L switch from 1st. Bad switch & warped case/body

Have 2 usb's in use &, , , , 2 in reserve


----------



## firefly36 (Nov 19, 2021)

G403 + G815


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2021)

Well hell, I recently acquired a Logitech G920 wheel and peddles. Not to mention several keyboards and mice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2021)

ah, i can add a Logi MX Ergo ... a little late but better "latte than macchiato" as they say...

damn i kept the Sovos and Spatha as backup ... but trackball are surprising ... i keep using it no matter what i do/play (couch gaming is a breeze with the Tartarus V2 and that MX Ergo, when i prefer M/KB rather than gamepad)

enough dpi, comfort (zero wrist pain no matter how long the session), battery duration is more than enough (dual mode wireless BT/Unifying and wired) only complaint: a lack of buttons ... but i was used to thumbpad/stick with the 2 aforementioned, a bit hard to have that now  but since every buttons can be programmed she has 5, not counting left/right/middle click ofc, aside the obvious index back forward and the left right on the wheel, there is also a button that toggle precision mode, which i remap all the time to the most convenient shortcut i use (per application profile with Logitech Option software) since precision mode is a bit pointless for me on a trackball.

and i will never make fun of my friend who played CS 1.5 and w0w vanilla with a Logitech Trackman, anymore (og model and later a wheel model ... the wheel improved his weapon switching in FPS  CS was fine but Battlefield 1942/Desert Combat ...nope)


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 20, 2021)

Gone back to the G13 keypad. Love it  and trying to get a spare one as they are si hard to get.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

K270 keyboard 

I dont give a shit for GAM0R prices, yeah its a rubberdome but even better than any razer rubber i had before.



I have a Mechanical from Ducky too, a small TKL but if im play ill use the DS4  (BFV on PC Hardcore 1.7 K/D against this keyboardrollers with "razer")


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2021)

The logitech powerplay pad (the wireless charging one) becomes an entirely different beast once you tape a goddamn wrist wrest to it.
Logitech have really screwed that up by not offering more freakin pads that fit on it!

Really? this is all we get? It comes with both of those in the box, ffs. (Just the white logo)

Wheres the RGB rimmed version, or the wrist rest version...


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 22, 2021)

I've always been a fan of Logitech peripherals. I've owned several low-end keyboards, an X-540 sound system, two G440 mousepads, a G502 Proteus Core, a G502 Hero, G710+ keyboard and the G Pro X Superlight Wireless mouse. Newest addition is the MX Anywhere 3 for Mac. I was planning on getting a powerplay but I can't find a real use for it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh and i forgot but i bought a second hand set of logitech G560 speakers dirt cheap

Firmware updates fixed the initial launch issues for sure, and with that volume bug sorted that i encountered years ago they really outdo my razer leviathan soundbar


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 16, 2022)

Got the keyboard I've wanted for a while now. G915TKL. Love it




Plus I have a G913 gamepad.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2022)

I like your puddle of boxes, i have a cupboard shelf dedicated to mine - they just dont colour match as pretty as yours


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I like your puddle of boxes, i have a cupboard shelf dedicated to mine - they just dont colour match as pretty as yours


I mainly only have logitech. I have a cupboard for motherboards and gfx cards. I have a draw for the mice, I have a cupboard for the keyboad, gamepads and headphones much to the annoyance of the wife. She says my hobby has taken over the house. Won't even talk about cable ties etc


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 28, 2022)

Just got this one yesterday and must say it fits in my hand very nicely


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi fellas,

Any opinions on the Z333 speaker? I ordered one about 2 weeks ago, but it's still out of stock, so I've got time to cancel if needed.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2022)

MX518 Legendary on my main system, G400s on HTPC. I just fell in love with the design of MX510 back in 2005 and practically used similar mice since then.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> Just got this one yesterday and must say it fits in my hand very nicely


I have one of those, left click died so i got a phone repair friend to place a new switch in it

Using G pro wireless more often, but those DPI buttons are great to rebind to in-game actions (reload, whatever)


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 18, 2022)

Here is 1st part of my recent birthday gift.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

Thinking about replacing this guy.. I think I bought it in 06 or 07? Pretty much when this model first came out.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

G502 Proteus Spectrum, G19s, Z906 5.1 G920 wheel and shifter, X56 HOTAS  think I can cover them all in. 2 pics. New desk this week so fresh pics.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Thinking about replacing this guy.. I think I bought it in 06 or 07? Pretty much when this model first came out.
> 
> View attachment 240285


Good luck. I am yewt to find anything to replace my G510.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Good luck. I am yewt to find anything to replace my G510.


I know.. I have a G915 or something like that upstairs.. I did have the G15 replacement for awhile, cant remember the model number.. but it got mildly moist once and was rendered E-waste after 4 or 5 keys stopped working. My G15 has swam in beer, pop, soup, supper.. its been rinsed out many times with boiling water over the sink.. they sure don't make them like they used to.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Thinking about replacing this guy.. I think I bought it in 06 or 07? Pretty much when this model first came out.
> 
> View attachment 240285


I have a “backup” G19s waiting in the UK for me for if and when the day comes something happens to mine. I had the original blue G15 I killed it by tearing the LCD ribbon cable while cleaning it. Replaced with a G19 that I believe drank a glass of wine. Knock on wood so far despite always having a drink while I’m gaming it remains unscathed.  For me since the the G15 it’s because of Everest/AIDA64 support I use it for all my monitoring. I hate overlays and I get 6 blank pages I can put whatever sensor data available however I want(it takes ages to get the size/spacing right) but just yesterday I adjusted my NVME temp spacing a bit and of course made a fresh backup.  
I genuinely ignore the entire mechanical thing I just chose to remain completely ignorant to it.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I know.. I have a G915 or something like that upstairs.. I did have the G15 replacement for awhile, cant remember the model number.. but it got mildly moist once and was rendered E-waste after 4 or 5 keys stopped working. My G15 has swam in beer, pop, soup, supper.. its been rinsed out many times with boiling water over the sink.. they sure don't make them like they used to.


I did the same thing to my G510. I agree that they don't make them like they used to. I can even take all the keys out of the G510 and see the plate that sits between the keys and PCB to protect them and no more Gremlins. The 18 G keys are also great for Action RPGs Then there is also the LCD screen that works with programs like AIDA64. The best though is I got the G510 and G700 (I still use that too) for $99 from NCIX back in the day.


----------



## Tarte (Mar 18, 2022)

MX518 Original on PS/2 for PC on(boot), 502 Hero main mice.
Reserve: G502 Proteus, G500 and G500s.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

Tarte said:


> MX518 Original on PS/2 for PC on(boot), 502 Hero main mice.
> Reserve: G502 Proteus, G500 and G500s.


That’s a wonderful collection I had the G5 and G500 as well I never had the legendary MX518. I went from the legendary MS Optimouse(white one) to the G5


----------



## Thimblewad (Mar 18, 2022)

Can't wait to get home and add some pics. I didn't know this thread existed and it's so awesome to see fellow Logitech freaks

I've owned the X-530 and Z623 speakers, the latter died after 8 years of torture, and the old ones are still kicking today in my younger brother's room, they're 15 years old I'd say.

I currently have the Z906s, G502 Hero mouse, G29 wheel and shifter, a Logitech *somethingsomething* controller and the Pro X headset. I have loved every single one of the products I've bought and never regretted the purchase.

Long live Logi!
Pics coming later


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 18, 2022)

G502 is legendary imo, a really good mouse


----------



## Jetster (Mar 18, 2022)

I've had a G903 for over a year now. Best mouse I've ever owned, and it holds a charge for weeks
I had the G502 and wore it out. Good mouse, the G903 is very similar but wireless


----------



## Tarte (Mar 19, 2022)

My collection:


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 19, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> G502 is legendary imo, a really good mouse


I'm enjoying my Lightspeed   going to keep an eye out for another on sale, for backup


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 19, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> Just got this one yesterday and must say it fits in my hand very nicely


it's a good mouse, but personally i prefer a simple mouse since it's easier to clean up


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm enjoying my Lightspeed   going to keep an eye out for another on sale, for backup


Psst, lightspeed is an entire raaaaaange of products


----------



## Thimblewad (Mar 19, 2022)

Here ya go guys, as promised  The controller is tucked away


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> it's a good mouse, but personally i prefer a simple mouse since it's easier to clean up


One thing I can say WOW the battery on it is brilliant


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Psst, lightspeed is an entire raaaaaange of products


sorry heheh 502 Lightspeed


----------



## Thimblewad (Mar 20, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> One thing I can say WOW the battery on it is brilliant


My friend's had one for two years and he's not complaining about battery life. I think it lasts him a full day of CS:GO pro play with us


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 20, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> My friend's had one for two years and he's not complaining about battery life. I think it lasts him a full day of CS:GO pro play with us


I play Ghost Recon bud. I used to play CS


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 21, 2022)

Ordered some isopropyl alcohol, going to refurbish my old Logitech G400. I've been using my Rival 300 for few years now but after taking my old G400 out from storage I realized that it fits my hand so much better. Going to disassemble it and give it a full cleaning before plugging it back in.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I thought a g910 would be nice and it turned out to be a cheap huge pos 
Dumped it on cl finally and bought a couple more g710+


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 22, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Ordered some isopropyl alcohol, going to refurbish my old Logitech G400. I've been using my Rival 300 for few years now but after taking my old G400 out from storage I realized that it fits my hand so much better. Going to disassemble it and give it a full cleaning before plugging it back in.


IPA is here, disassembled and cleaned the entire mouse, everything works like new. The only thing that shows use is the stupid logitech logo, but I can live with that. For now I'll use the original ones but I ordered replacement skates for $5.


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 11, 2022)

Tarte said:


> MX518 Original on PS/2 for PC on(boot), 502 Hero main mice.
> Reserve: G502 Proteus, G500 and G500s.


I've still got mine. Been using daily since the days of DDR2 RAM, Geforce 8800GT's and Crysis


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 11, 2022)

Lenne said:


> MX518 Legendary on my main system, G400s on HTPC. I just fell in love with the design of MX510 back in 2005 and practically used similar mice since then.


Forgot to mention that I also have the good ol' Driving Force GT. Works fine even with Win11 with old Win7 drivers. I also have a broken G410 which I may check some day can it be revived.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 11, 2022)

G903 for the win. I love this mouse


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2022)

JC Denton said:


> I've still got mine. Been using daily since the days of DDR2 RAM, Geforce 8800GT's and Crysis


You have a beautiful pile of history there - some of the best mice ever made

Literally the only thing i miss from any other mouse, is the G700s and its four-way thumb buttons. If a new G-pro had that, i'd upgrade today.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2022)

JC Denton said:


> I've still got mine. Been using daily since the days of DDR2 RAM, Geforce 8800GT's and Crysis



In the past I had Logitech's first wireless laser mouse, the MX 1000





Used it for several years but it was quite bulky and heavy in weight.
I bought lighter mice after that, but still buying logitech these days.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 23, 2022)

Waiting for my new G502x plus to arrive today. Currently using the G903

Right been using in game and love it. Love the mechanical setup. But light but for a palm user it's awesome


----------



## Octavean (Nov 30, 2022)

I have a number of Logitech products but my absolute favorite would have to be the Logitech diNovo Edge keyboard.  I won it as part of a prize package in the “Microsoft Look for the Logo“ sweepstakes which was a Microsoft Vista Promotion initiative.  So that means this wireless keyboard has been going strong for ~15 going on ~16 years,….

And,…one of my kids dropped it,……twice,….as a toddler,….


----------



## SamirD (Dec 1, 2022)

Some people have found a sweet deal on the g435 for $18 in store at local Targets.  If you're a fan, you might want to check it out. 

I love the boring old logitech stories--my trackball thumb wired is still working...almost 20 years later.


----------

